# Kontakt von Brandmeldeanlage zur Abschaltung der Verriegelungen



## Michelinho (7 November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

denke schon, dass das Thema besser hier herein passt.

Ich entwickele gerade eine Türverriegelung mit einer SPS. Im Brandfall bekommen wir ein Signal von der Brandmeldeanlage, mit denen wir alle LED´s und alle Türöffner stromlos schalten sollen, die SPS soll aber weiterhin in Betrieb bleiben.

Reicht es wenn ich das Signal der Brandmeldeanlage in der SPS verarbeite und damit die zugehörigen Ausgänge ausschalte, oder muss ich den Kontakt auf ein Relais legen und den Öffnerkontakt des Relais in die Zuleitung des Türöffners schalten?

Gibt es eine Norm oder Informationen über dieses Thema.

Danke.


----------



## Aventinus (7 November 2012)

Ich denke dass man das nicht pauschal beantworten kann.

Woher rührt die Verknüpfung mit der Brandmeldeanlage? 

Risikobeurteilung? Wenn ja, dann hast du praktisch ja schon den geforderten PL und musst dich auch danach richten.
Wenn nicht, vielleicht Vorschriften von der Brandversicherung beachten...


----------



## Michelinho (7 November 2012)

Was meinst du, woher rührt die Verknüpfung mit der Brandmeldeanlage? Denke die wollen, sollte eine Tür verriegelt sein und es kommt das Signal von der Brandmeldeanlage, das der Türöffner stromlos wird und das die Tür geöffnet werden kann.
Was heißt deine Abkürzung PL?


----------



## Sockenralf (7 November 2012)

Hallo,
Stromlos=Türe auf?

Warum sind denn da Zuhaltungen verbaut?

Da kräuseln sich immer meine Nackenhaare


----------



## Michelinho (7 November 2012)

Wenn eine Türe geöffnet, ist die andere Tür über den Türöffner (ist nun bestromt) verriegelt, kein Strom am Türöffner, Tür kann geöffnet werden.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (8 November 2012)

Michelinho schrieb:


> Wenn eine Türe geöffnet, ist die andere Tür über den Türöffner (ist nun bestromt) verriegelt, kein Strom am Türöffner, Tür kann geöffnet werden.



??? Ich verstehe nicht ganz was der Satz bedeutet.

Was willst du genau machen?? Was soll die SPS schalten?? Eingangstüren, Fluchtwegstüren, Maschinentüren, Brandabschnittstore...??? 
Mit welchem Potential du Arbeitest mußt du selber festlegen. Brauchst du 24V oder 230V? Welche Spannung braucht die Zuhaltung? Wenn die Stromaufnahme deiner Zuhaltung sich mit dem Ausgangsstrom der SPS vertägt brauchst du kein Relais. ABER, was viel wichtiger ist, ist die eigentliche Anwendung...

Beschreib doch mal, was du ganz genau machen willst..


Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Michelinho (9 November 2012)

Also: Die Türöffner 24VDC werden über dei SPS gesteuert. Jetzt kommt ein Signal von der Brandmeldeanlage an die SPS, mit dem die Türöffner abgeschaltet werden sollen, die SPS-Spannungsversorgung darf aber nicht abgeschaltet werden.
Ich habe 15 Türen, die ich alle abschalten muss. 
Jetzt meine Fragen:
Darf ich über das SPS-Programm die Türöffner (also softwaremäßig) abschalten?
Oder muss ich den Kontakt vervielfältigen und dann die 24V-Leitungen von der SPS zum Türöffner mit einem Öffnerkontakt unterbrechen?
Gibt es hier eine Vorschrift, wo bekomme ich Informationen


----------



## Sockenralf (9 November 2012)

Hallo,
ich sehe in deinem
 Post niergends die Antwort auf die Fragen von MeisterLampe81

WELCHE TÜREN?????
Maschinen?
Gebäude?
Kühlhaus?

Erklär mal genauer, dann könnte man einen Rat zur Lösung DEINER Probleme geben 

MfG


----------



## Michelinho (9 November 2012)

Sorry,
also es handelt sich um ganz normale Durchgangstüren in einem Gebäude (Reinraum). Diese sind auch nicht als Fluchttüren gekennzeichnet, haben aber einen Not-Auf-Schalter, der wenn er gedrückt wird, den Türöffner stromlos schaltet (der Öffner ist direkt in die 24V Zuleitung zum Türöffner geschalten)


----------



## MSommer (10 November 2012)

Hallo,
Sicherheitssteuerungen aus der Brandmeldeanlage gehören immer in den abzuschaltenden Kreis verdrahtet. Dazu gehört auch, dass die Brandmeldeansteuerung im Ruhestrombetrieb aufgebaut wird. Somit ist der Abschaltkontakt immer als Schließer definiert. Der NOT-Aus-Taster an der Türe ist sicherlich auch in den Abschaltkreis des Türöffners eingeschliffen (Spannung vorhanden, Tür verriegelt, Spannung fehlt, Türe entriegelt.

In eine normale SPS gehören meiner Meinung nach solche sicherheitsgerichteten Steuerungen nicht implementiert. Anders sieht es aus wenn Du eine fehlersichere SPS dafür einsetzt. Oder bei solchen Steuerungen einfach ein PNOZ einsetzen

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michelinho (10 November 2012)

Danke Michael, 
aber den Abschaltekontakt als Schließer? Sollte er nicht als auch dann als Öffnerkontakt wie der Not-Auf-Schalter in der 24V Zuleitung zum Türöffner in Reihe mit verdrahtet werden.
Aber wie mache ich das mit der Kontaktvervielfältigung? Bekomme ja nur einen Kontakt. Habe aber 15 Türöffner, die ich abschalten muss. Darf ich den Kontakt auf ein mehrere Relais legen, deren Öffnerkontakte dann die Türöffner hardwaremäßig abschalten.

Gruß Michel


----------



## MSommer (11 November 2012)

Hallo Michel
Ruhestrom heißt: Kontakt geschlossen, wenn Relaisspule unter Spannung. Kontakt geöffnet fehlende Spannung. So hasst Du auch Drahtbruch oder Steuerspannungsausfall sicher abgedeckt (Der Not-Aus an der Türe wird mechanisch betätigt, d.h. durch drücken geöffnet). Im "Gut-Zustand" ist dieser Abschaltkontakt ebenfalls geschlossen.

Das mit der Aufteilung (Kontaktvervielfachung) auf mehrere Relais oder Ralaiskontakte ist machbar. In der Regel (so kenne ich das) haben ja diese Türsteuerungen ja keine getrennten Spannungsabgänge oder Netzteile, sondern werden aus einer zentralen Spannungsversorgung gespeist. Dann reicht in der Regel ein Kontakt zur Abschaltung der Türöffnerspannung. Ich nehme für solche Steuerungen keine Relais, sondern Hilfsschütze 8S mit ausreichend dimensionierten Kontakten. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michelinho (11 November 2012)

Hi Michael,

danke.

Ja das ist natürlich verständlich mit dem Ruhestromprinzip. So werde ich das auch lösen.

D. h. ich nehme einen Schütz, auf den lege ich den Kontakt von der Brandmeldeanlage. Über die Hilfsschütze schalte ich die Türspannungen direkt ab. 
Was hast du für Hilfsschütze, die 8 Schließer haben (Firma, Fabrikat)? Die benötigen doch im Schaltschrank viel Platz, oder?


----------



## Michelinho (11 November 2012)

Hallo Michael,

was mir noch einfällt:

Was sollte am besten für Kontakt von der Brandmeldezentrale kommen, am besten ein Öffner, den ich dann auf das Schütz lege, oder?
Auf was bezieht sich der Drahtbruch, auf die Verdrahtung vor dem Schütz oder auf die Hilfschützkontakte?


----------



## MSommer (11 November 2012)

Hallo Michel,
ja so klappt es. Hilfsschütze von den üblichen verdächtigen wie Moeller, Siemens etc. Ein Relais hat aber in der Regel 4 Wechsler, somit kannst Du auch nur 4 Gruppen schalten. Für mich sind Hilfsschütze einfach mechanisch sicherer gebaut. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## MSommer (11 November 2012)

Michelinho schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> was mir noch einfällt:
> 
> ...



Hallo,
Auch hier ist der BMA-Kontakt im "Gutzustand" geschlossen. Bei Brandalarm soll der Kontakt in der BMZ oder am Buskoppler immer öffnen. Auch hier das Ruhestromprinzip benutzen. Somit hast Du die Ansteuerung als auch die Abschaltung auf Drahtbruch überwacht.
Gruß Michael


----------

